
Secure File Upload in PHP  Web Applications - smoody
http://blog.insicdesigns.com/2009/01/secure-file-upload-in-php-web-applications/
======
thepanister
hmmmmmm covers most of the important points, and as we know... it's not secure
to allow uploading files!!!

But uploading files out of the web root is a good idea anyway.

